# PCOS Success stories??



## Countrygirl10

Hello ladies!

Congratulations on your :bfp:!!! 
I was wondering if any of you have PCOS and concieved with or without drugs? I was recently diagnosed with PCOS and i'm starting to feel hopeless. So I would like to hear your stories! thanks a bunch:hugs:


----------



## Irish Baby

i was told september 2009 i have PCOS and that i wouldnt be able to conceive with out fertility treatment, i got pregnant (naturally) january 2010 and had my LO October 2010 and my LO is 10 months now and i am 7 months pregnant again on Monday, so thats my big success story :) i was freaking out when i was told i had PCOS i read so much about it and it being linked to infertility but a woman i no, her daughter was told the same as me and she conceived naturally aswell :) goodluck :flower:


----------



## dort

i personally do not have PCOS, but my BFF does...whom I was visiting her baby in the neobatal yesterday :) so, heres her situation...after 5 years TCC on their own, multiple tests, SA was fine, didnt seem to have any OV issues, maybe timing, maybe unknown reasons...wahtever the case was. they put her on metformin which i guess helps regulate your sugars, and it then gave her regular periods for about 5 months, they did her blood test on what would have been OV day or whatever day it was they do those blood tests, and they missed her dates so it came back negative...they suggested putting her on clomid after her next cycle, and she waited and waited for her next AF...turns out, she was pregnant!!! baby Abigail was born Jule 13th at a whoping 2lbs 6 oz at 27 weeks gestation...no oxygen needed, no tests needed, they only issue she had was a small amount of apnea, flick the babys feet andthey are usually fine! :) yesterday, I went to go visit Abi in the NICO, she weight 5 LBS 11OZ!!!! I got to hold her, change poopy diapers (what a little stink pot lol ) and she is going fanastic! they only hold up now is that from having a feeing tube for the last 6 weeks or so, shes kecome a lazy eater and has troubles from the bottle. she is a little trooper and I love her to pieces, I could have held her all day. I cant wait for my friend to her her home so I can get LOTS of snuggles and diaper changes!!! I hope you find this encouraging and dont give up your fight, but at the same note, TRY to relax and take it all in, youll get your baby!!! *hugs*


----------



## fatponies

Hey Hun..
I have PCOS, been fretting about weather it would take me a long time to conceive or not, but after 4cycles of Monitoring my Ovulation, im now pregnant!

I have a Mild case, they really give me pain sometimes, but my periods were quite regular, and i still ovulated every cycle.

If your friend is still Ov.. She should be fine :)

All the best x x x x


----------



## AngTTC

Hey,
I was diagnosed at the age of 16 and I don not (ever) ovulate on my own but otherwise i am very healthy. I did 6 rounds of clomid before hey told me I was clomid resistant and then I was refered to a fertility clinic where they gave me Letrozol(Femara) and when it came time to ovulate my LH didn't rise so they gave me a shot of Ovidrel (didn't hurt at all...it was nothing) then lo and behold a few weeks later I got my BFP 13DPO it was extremely faint but I just had my numbers confirmed with a second blood test and they more than doubled since monday!!! So keep your hopes up! You will get there sometimes some of us just have to take the long way around!


----------



## MegzyAngel

Hey,
I just wanted to add in my story. I came of BCP in November 2009 and got my withdrawal bleed on 3rd December. Then I had nothing after that for about 8 months. After countless HPT's and a lot of tears and BFN's, wondering what is going on and how could I not have a cycle yet not be pregnant. I started doing research which all pointed to PCOS. Anyway after changing doctors several times (Since most said my cycles stopped because I was fat and/or stressed) i finally found a doctor willing to help. She sent me to a gynaecologist who ran ultrasounds and blood tests. Which did in fact confirm that I have PCOS. The confirmation happened on 2nd August 2010.
She made DH get a sperm analysis just in case there was problems in that area as well...All turned out fine there.
I started on Clomid which i had a few problems with. Where I would ovulate on a certain dosage one month then the next I wouldn't so they had to up the dosage.
On my 6th (Final) round of clomid we finally conceived. We got our BFP on 10th March 2011.
I am now just under 30 weeks pregnant with a little girl :).
Don't give up hope hun. Theres a forum I go on thats specifically for those with PCOS... There are heaps of TTC success stories from ladies on there. Even those who have been TTC for years. Some have even all but given up and ended up with surprises even after they were told there was no hope at all.
Hang in there. Send me a PM if you would like to talk further :)


----------



## Berri

I was diagnosed with PCOS in 2008 (though likely I have had it for about 15yrs prior to that). Was about 45kg overweight at the time (despite the fact I was exercising like a demon and living on 1400cals a day), was also insulin resistant and was put on Metformin for around 4 months after which time I started losing weight (thanks to my already good diet/exercise routine) and cycles regulated. By late 2010 I had lost 40kg and but even though my cycles had regulated, tests showed I wasn't ovulating so was told medical intervention would be necessary when we wanted to conceive.

Hubby and I were in no rush so I decided to take a new job and at least we knew what we'd be getting into when we were ready to TTC. So, wouldn't you know, I got my BFP just shy of 3 months after starting my new job!!

I remember feeling devastated and hopeless when I was diagnosed (even though I was thrilled to know there was something wrong and that I wasn't imagining things) but I think doctors often paint the "worst case" scenario - it isn't all that bad and there are so many success stories around that should definitely give you hope :flower:


----------



## Islas_mummy

I was diagnosed with PCOS in January 2009, my cycles were unpredictable and extremely long (anything from 40-90 days). 

Then I found out I was pregnant in December 2009 and had my beautiful girl August 2010.

I know how you feel, I was so upset over the prospect that I might not be able to conceive. But I have my little miracle! x


----------



## moomin_troll

my mum has pcos and has had 4 children with no intervention, so its not all doom and gloom :) good luck x


----------



## purplerat

I have PCOS and conceived naturally (by accident) my LO who is now 19 months old. Currently TTC number 2. Thats my success story. Good luck xx


----------



## cacahuete

I was diagnosed, was put on no medication, and I'm currently 9 days over due!


----------



## Countrygirl10

_Wow CONGRATS to all you. Seriously, these posts were so up lifting and I can't help but be so happy and excited for you all. I took a OPK today and yesterday and both very dark lines and I'm having some pain so I hope this is it!!! OH and I have been BD every other day._


----------



## purplerat

Good luck to you! Sending lots of baby dust! x


----------



## Countrygirl10

Thank you purplerat!!


----------



## Katielouisa

Hey I hae PCOS I was TTC for 8-9 months when I got a BFP I went on a no carbs diet ad ust eaten really healthy and bang I got pregnant! Most Dr's recommenced that you do this with PCOS when ttc Im now 17 weeks still not sunk in lol x


----------



## WiccanRachel

I have PCOS and have pregnant four times so far. Sadly lost three and currently pregnant with my 4th i have done it all without treatment completely natural. Just pure luck i suppose :D XxX


----------



## romeo.juliet

I was diagnosed with PCOS 3 years ago. I have been with my fiance for 2 years and we never used protection or prevented baby and I never got pregnant. We thought we might have been twice but we weren't so I stopped hoping it would happen. I knew I could try meds when we decided to plan a baby so I wasn't too worried. In march I was having really sore and tender breast, but I just contributed it to my period. I thought I might be pregnant, but I got what I thought was my period and just let it go. two weeks later my breast were still hurting me pretty bad so I started to discuss with him whether it was possible. I waited until a month later when my period didn't show. I took a test at work in the bathroom and when I looked at it I thought it said negative and just put it to the side. I had a second thought like 10 seconds later on what positive was supposed to look like, so I got the box and looked and looked at the test again and it was positive! I was in shock! I started crying and shaking and ran out to tell my best friend. I still can't believe it lol. 

oops.... i guess that turned into success story and bfp story lol. sorry it ended up so long, but there is success for those with pcos with no medication :)


----------



## kelz86

ive got pcos , was horrible when scan on ovary's confirmed it we had already been ttc for nearly a year cut a long story short i got an appointment to c a pcos doc we ntnp thinking no point in opks etc we will just wait till appointment , had no idea where i was in my cycle as each one varied for 32 too 50 days , i was over emotional cud smell things stronger so tested bfp , never give up hope x


----------



## nisham

congts to all good stories


----------



## Damita

I have PCOS - so these stories are great, but I haven't managed to conceive naturally but I am on clomid now so fingers crossed.

My mum on the other hand has PCOS and managed to get pregnant with me and my brothers fine but she did suffer 3 miscarriages which scares me!


----------



## jennijunni

I was diagnosed with PCOS in 2000. We had already been trying for close to 2 years, I started Met, and got pregnant in December of 2001. I became pregnant again, in December of 2003, it took NTNP 4 months from my first PPAF. I sadly mc that baby, but became pregnant the next month. It then took us about 1.5 years for the next, but that was not related to my PCOS, it was my DH azoospermia. But I found out I was pregnant in April of 2007. I then got pregnant with my next in May of 2009, it was my third PPAF. I then became pregnant in March of 2011, after my first PPAF. I sadly lost that little boy at 17 weeks. I just found out I am expecting again, and found out a few weeks ago. So I have had 4 live births, 2 MC, and 1 on the way!! All with only taking Met. Before the Met, I had not O'ed in 2 years!! My ovaries, were full of huge cysts, I had a few rupture and bleed into my abdomen. But since then nothing. So for 11 years I have taken Met, and I will continue to take it!! GL to you!! There is a lot of hope!!


----------



## Countrygirl10

Its so amazing to hear all of your success stories. Keep em' coming ladies! Congrats to all of you and thank you so much for sharing! 
Xx <3 

question: what was your biggest challenge during your ttc journey?


----------

